Ask HN: Best tools for scheduling emails with gmail? - zabramow
======
tima101
Hey, [https://mixmax.com/](https://mixmax.com/) has scheduling.

[http://www.boomeranggmail.com/](http://www.boomeranggmail.com/) has it as a
main feature.

Also [http://www.getsidekick.com/](http://www.getsidekick.com/) will add it
soon.

If in doubt, check:
[https://zen.market/?q=schedule%20emails](https://zen.market/?q=schedule%20emails)

------
bradavogel
I highly recommend Mixmax (admittedly biased; co-founder here :-P). It offers
a ton of free features beyond just scheduling emails. You also get unlimited
email tracking for free and can put message enhancements in your email (things
like link previews, polls, surveys, meeting invites).

------
Vitaly
I use my own simple google apps script. Has a benefit of working with any mail
program: [https://github.com/vitaly/gmail-
later](https://github.com/vitaly/gmail-later)

With gmail keyboard shortcuts work like a charm.

~~~
rahimnathwani
This seems like a cool way to hide received emails until some time in the
future.

I read the OP's ambiguous question as meaning they wanted to write emails now,
which would be sent later.

------
srehnborg
[http://www.Yesware.com](http://www.Yesware.com). I believe the free version
only gives you so many though.

------
tokyonoise
[http://www.rightinbox.com/](http://www.rightinbox.com/) as well.

------
kgtm
[http://www.boomeranggmail.com/](http://www.boomeranggmail.com/)

~~~
zabramow
Does that have a tracking device? I had to get rid of sidekick because it was
alerting recipients with a red warning inside their emails.

~~~
kgtm
Not by default.

------
CardenB
Google Inbox also has the "boomerang" style feature of snoozing emails.

You can't schedule emails to be sent, however.

------
sharth
[http://www.followupthen.com](http://www.followupthen.com)

